# Find 5d mk2 shutter count



## Viggo (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi!

In bit of a hurry, is there any way to check shuttercount of the 5d2 on a Mac? I’ve tried everything I found but everything just shows, “no info”.

Thanks!


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 27, 2017)

https://orlv.github.io/freeshuttercounter/

*Supported cameras*

1D C, 1D X, 1D Mark IV, 7D Mark II, 7D, 5D Mark III, 5D Mark II, 6D, 70D, 60D, 50D
700D (Rebel T5i), 650D (Rebel T4i), 600D (Rebel T3i), 550D (Rebel T2i), 500D (Rebel T1i), 100D (Rebel SL1), 1200D (Rebel T5), 1100D (Rebel T3), 1000D (Rebel XS)



Viggo said:


> Hi!
> 
> In bit of a hurry, is there any way to check shuttercount of the 5d2 on a Mac? I’ve tried everything I found but everything just shows, “no info”.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Viggo (Oct 27, 2017)

SecureGSM said:


> https://orlv.github.io/freeshuttercounter/
> 
> *Supported cameras*
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! I’ve sent the link to my dad, so now begins the task of getting him to use it correctly


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 27, 2017)

Good luck!



Viggo said:


> SecureGSM said:
> 
> 
> > https://orlv.github.io/freeshuttercounter/
> ...


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 27, 2017)

Never had any success with these third party shutter count programs for the 5DII.

However as the camera can't shoot like a machine gun I've never really worried about shutter count !


----------



## hne (Oct 27, 2017)

http://macappstore.org/gphoto2/

Plug in camera with USB cable

Open Terminal

Type this and press enter:
gphoto2 --get-config /main/status/shuttercounter


----------



## Viggo (Oct 27, 2017)

hne said:


> http://macappstore.org/gphoto2/
> 
> Plug in camera with USB cable
> 
> ...



Thanks! I’ll see if I can get my dad to do that without destroying his MacBook ;D


----------



## melm0 (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm also curious, what's considered a really high shutter count?


----------

